# Need for Speed Underground 2 Absturz



## itslimpbizkit (25. November 2009)

Hallo,
 Ich habe heute Need for Speed  Underground 2 auf meinem neu installiert, weil ich auf windows 7 64-bit umgestiegen bin. Doch leider funktioniert es jetzt nicht mehr. Es stürzt direkt nach dem Start ab und es bleibt ein schwarzer Bildschirm, bei dem nur der Resetknopf hilft. Auch der aktuellste Patch ändert an der Situation nichts. Ich denke es liegt an windows 7 64-bit, weil auf vista 32-bit nfs einwandfrei gelaufen ist. Besteht eine Möglichkeit Das Spiel zum Laufen zu bekommen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2009)

sind denn bereits alle treiber und windows aktuell? vlt. starte das spiel mal im kompatibilitätsmodus, findest du per rechtsklick auf die exe-datei des spiels im installationsverzeichnis.


----------



## itslimpbizkit (26. November 2009)

Ich habe es gerade in verschiedenen Modi (xp + vista) ausprobiert, aber ändert leider nichts an der Situation. 
    Die Treiber und sind ebenfalls aktuell; ist bisher auch das einzige Spiel das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

also, hier zB steht, dass es bei 64bit nicht läuft: http://forum.chip.de/windows-vista/faq-programme-vista-laufen-bzw-laufen-848742.html

 hingegen in einem anderen forum läuft es.... 


 vlt. läuft es mit bestimmten kombination von 64bit-treibern nicht?


----------



## itslimpbizkit (27. November 2009)

Danke für dein Bemühen. In welcher Weise in Kombination verschiedener 64-bit Treiber? Ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt das ich bei need for speed shift das gleiche Problem, aber dort tritt es erst nach undefinierbarer Spieldauer auf.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

itslimpbizkit schrieb:


> Danke für dein Bemühen. In welcher Weise in Kombination verschiedener 64-bit Treiber? Ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt das ich bei need for speed shift das gleiche Problem, aber dort tritt es erst nach undefinierbarer Spieldauer auf.


 also, es könnte sein, dass ein bestimmter treiber sich in verbindung mit dem spiel "beißt". aber wenn es auch bei shift ist... hmm... du hast ja DDR2-RAM - welches genau ? vlt braucht das mehr als 1.8V? das muss man dann nämlich im BIOS selber einstellen. das KANN kleinere probleme und abstürze verursachen.


----------



## itslimpbizkit (27. November 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=168319&query=ocz+1+gb+800&referer=detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails
davon habe ich 4 stück. Der braucht wirklich 2,1 Volt. Wie kann ich das denn einstellen? Ich finde es bloß Merkwürdig, dass es plötzlich bei Windows 7 Probleme gibt. Ich hatte vorher nfs Shift durchgespielt auf dem selben System.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

es KANN sein, dass da eben minimale instabilitäten durch die zu geringe spannung sind. da kann es dann wiederum je nach treibern usw. sein, dass es nicht auffällt - oder in ner anderen softwarekonfiguration eben doch.

 geh mal ins BIOS und such da nach der RAM-voltage. da steht entweder 1,8V oder "+0,0". stell dann auf 2 oder 2.1V, oder halt ensprechend auf "+0.3"


----------



## itslimpbizkit (28. November 2009)

Klasse! Jetzt funktioniert es. Ich habe auf 2.1 Volt umgestellt. Danach konnte ich das Spiel starten (endlich ohne Absturz) und ein Paar weitere Einstellung vornehmen. Jedoch stürzte das Spiel danach wieder ab. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich, seitdem ich Windows 7 benutze, eine neue Firewall habe. Comodo. Die habe ich ausgestellt und jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei. Nochmals Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Robin1001 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi
 Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Hab auch im BIOS nachgeguckt um die RAM voltage zu verstellen. Hab leider die Einstellung nicht gefunden. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie noch helfen?
 Man sieht nur die Frau, die erscheint wenn man gerade auf die exe Datei geklickt hat. Danach hört man noch wie das Laufwerk 5sec arbeitet. Danach kommt aber weder eine Fehlermedlung noch irgendein anderes Fenster.
 Hab das Programm schon als Administrator ausgeführt und verschiedene Kompatibilitätseinstellungen ausprobiert. Jedoch ohne Erfolg.
 Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
 Danke schonmal im vorraus.

 Viele Grüße


----------

